# Custom Crawl



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Been working on tying a craw for some time now. 100% original, and now I'm just waiting until spring rolls around and the smallies start hitting again. Hopefull it swims the way I want it to.

Don't ask for the recipe...Its a lot more than meets the eye.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice, looks like a complex tie. Do you have any weight added in there? I imagine you'd want that to dig down.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks good! My craw pattern I concocted back in early fall was nowhere near that pretty and the smallies hammered it...I can't imagine they would not like the looks of that craw!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That looks great. I agree, the smallies should love it.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

nooffseason said:


> Very nice, looks like a complex tie. Do you have any weight added in there? I imagine you'd want that to dig down.


Yes, it does have a good amount of weight. Extra small dumbell eye's toward the hook(hard to see in pic), and a section of wire towards the eye of the hook. Hopefully it "flutters" the on pause the way I hope. I'd say it ballparks in weight somewhere between a wooly bugger and a deep clouser.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I do one kind of like that but with rabbit stripps for claws very effective


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

very nice....


as for the Orange tips on the pinchers... is that an expoy or wax????

Frank


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

nice. I'll take 10. will report back on their results sometime in august. TIA.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

I would eat that!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Its ok, but not to original IMO. If you used a better quality shellback material like raffia or scud back or many other instead of what yours look a plastic baggy shellback is. The best tyer in the saltwaters have been using painted or foam tip on the pincers for shrimp patterns for a long time even on the craws so its nothing new. I can crank those out in about 10 min. You also want to see the eyes andnot be buried in materials which will give off some flash to entice fish from distances.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been thinking about a crawdad imitation, too.
Finally got the ambition to start development of a design. 
My first attempt (no legs or antennae added to this prototype) -


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Its ok, but not to original IMO. If you used a better quality shellback material like raffia or scud back or many other instead of what yours look a plastic baggy shellback is. The best tyer in the saltwaters have been using painted or foam tip on the pincers for shrimp patterns for a long time even on the craws so its nothing new. I can crank those out in about 10 min. You also want to see the eyes andnot be buried in materials which will give off some flash to entice fish from distances.


No foam or plastic material was used for this pattern. But I do agree that the shellback could use some improvement, but I haven't found a good substitute yet. Thought about using some silly skin or something similar, but haven't been able to order or pick anything up yet.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am quite sure that MRO in Cols will a few options you can use so might want to stop in there.

I normally use Raffia due to it easy to use. But if you really want to get fancy I will go with Softex or UV Knot Sense But this takes more time.


----------

